# How does GPU-Z retrieve thermal sensor data ?



## MoonDust (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm developping my own CPU/GPU/RAM monitoring app and I was wondering how does the GPU-Z engine to retrieve thermal sensor data ? 

I mean, I know NVIDIA provides functions to retrieve temperatures and that old ATI cards had some chips like LM63 to retrieve thermal information.

Unfortunately I'm working on my ATI Radeon 4850 and it seems to have no more LM63 or simillar chip on the card (I listed all the chips ).

So I'm  "". I searched a lot but I didn't found any information about that.

Where can I find the thermal sensor data on recent ATI Radeon cards : ATI SDK, DIRECTX SDK, BIOS, SMBUS, ACPI, something else ??

Hope someone knows !


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 29, 2009)

wouldnt this be like going to google and asking them how their search algorithms work?


----------



## a_ump (Jun 29, 2009)

Phxprovost said:


> wouldnt this be like going to google and asking them how their search algorithms work?



i agree, i can't see w1z telling you how he retrieves data with his app just so you could develop a program that copies his, no offense


----------



## MoonDust (Jun 29, 2009)

You're right, I'm not asking for their source code, I prefer doing it on my own (like I've already done for all the other sensors on the motherboard and also the Intel DTS). But these were "a bit" documented.

It's just that it seems no one knows where's located the GPU sensors on recent graphic cards (no more LM63 ?). 

So I would just need some tips from experts. However I could quite understand if they want to keep it secret...


----------



## Kweku (Jul 3, 2009)

Lol. Try PMing them, maybe they will let you know on private chat, these guys are cool people they may help you out.


----------

